# Free Hail Data



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

I was emailed by a member her that said I neglected the commercial guys. My apologies, our site offers Free Information and is searchable for the past two years to help you get more business or find new markets. With the map view you can zoom in and see what roofs look like in the area without having to get in your car to end up in an area that is a waste of time.

Site is www.storm-finder.com .


----------

